# NLD and the army



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

Hey everyone, In a couple of years im appying to the CF as a Infantry Soldier. This is all i wanted to do my whole life. I was wondering can i join with a Non verbal learning disorder? i hope so.... If anyone knows anything about this topic please message me.  Thanks alot


----------



## AgentSmith (3 Jun 2010)

I have a non verbal learning disorder and I got in just fine. I've been in for almost 2 years (as Armored) and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2010)

Sharpshooter2010 said:
			
		

> I was wondering can i join with a Non verbal learning disorder?



Topic: "Learning Disabilities":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/40397/post-343578.html#msg343578


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

Anybody know if i can join or not ?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2010)

Sharpshooter2010 said:
			
		

> Anybody know if i can join or not ?



Didn't like reply #1 ?


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

yeah, but i like all the answers i can get


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

No one here is going to give you an opinion on whether or not you're medically fit for the CF.  Only the staff at the CFRC and higher can do that.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

yeah yeah i guess your right... i was just wondering if anyone who is currently on this forum has a learning disability and is in the CF


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

See the first reply to your post.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

haha i guess they will accept it !


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2010)

Sharpshooter2010 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering if anyone who is currently on this forum has a learning disability and is in the CF



 :

Reply #1...........


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## cdnparatrooper (3 Jun 2011)

Sharpshooter2010 said:
			
		

> yeah yeah i guess your right... i was just wondering if anyone who is currently on this forum has a learning disability and is in the CF



i have NLD im an army cadet and i was told im one of the best in the corps


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> i have NLD im an army cadet and i was told im one of the best in the corps



Sharpshooter was not asking about cadets now was eh ?


----------



## cdnparatrooper (20 Jun 2011)

can peole with nld still join CSOR or JTF-2 :cdnsalute:


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

Like anyone else applying - if you can't learn new skills/procedures at the rate they want you to, you'll be shown the door.  You'd have to apply and find out if you fit into the good side or bad side.

MM


----------



## cdnparatrooper (21 Jun 2011)

Like anyone else applying - if you can't learn new skills/procedures at the rate they want you to, you'll be shown the door.  You'd have to apply and find out if you fit into the good side or bad side.

MM
 NLD means u learn better when they show you not u cant learn at all


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> NLD means u learn better when they show you not u cant learn at all



And there have been people in the CF with no diagnosed learning disability at all that found themselves on courses where they were unable to learn the new skills *the way we teach them*.  This is not the school system, we do not change our methods for individuals.

As stated, no-one here can tell you if you can join or not, or if you might pass any particular training - the CF Recruiting medical staff will make the first decision, and the course staff will determine the latter.


----------



## medicineman (21 Jun 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> MM
> NLD means u learn better when they show you not u cant learn at all



I suppose I could just say DUH, but I won't, since my kid has a learning problem right along that line.  When you're doing selection for these units, one of the things they want to see is how well and quickly you pick up or learn things, and it's not just by showing you stuff, sometimes a task will only be explained and you'll have to just get it done.  If you're applying for either JTF2 or CSOR in an assaulter or operator position, the BPSO will put you through certain tests and an interview...if they think you have a chance, they'll tell you or if they feel you won't do well, they'll reccommend against you carrying on with selection.  When/if you get to the units, they very likely have other testing they put you through, both physical and mental.  If you can only learn something by doing it, you might have problems with some tasks.  Again, your best bet is to apply and find out, because everyone is different.

As an aside - Writing like you're texting someone here doesn't go over well, it's against the site guidelines and frankly I find it really hard to follow sometimes.  The quoted statement reads like cavemen speak - please at least use some punctuation.

I hope I've explained myself better.

MM


----------



## cdnparatrooper (7 Jul 2011)

i asked a 2 PPCLI and he said the people with NLD may excel at military teaching


----------



## cdnparatrooper (7 Jul 2011)

im a cadet and i can learn/grasp things quickley i.e the callsign elphabet, hand signals etc...
and i had a 2 PPCLI that told me people with NLD may excel at military teaching


----------



## MikeL (7 Jul 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> im a cadet and i can learn/grasp things quickley i.e the callsign elphabet, hand signals etc...



Not to be a mean, but those things aren't that difficult to learn.  Also, what is a callsign elphabet? Do you mean phonetic alphabet?




			
				golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> and i had a 2 PPCLI that told me people with NLD may excel at military teaching



You had a battalion tell you that?  Anyways.. yes there is a lot of hands on in the military, but there is also classroom as well, so you(IMO) have to be good at both hands on and learning from classroom lectures, reading, etc


----------



## cdnparatrooper (7 Jul 2011)

it was a soldier in the 2 PPCLI any i can read very well infact i found a way to learnwell in the classroom as well as hands on


----------



## MikeL (7 Jul 2011)

golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> it was a soldier in the 2 PPCLI



I got that



			
				golf serria (gunslinger) said:
			
		

> any i can read very well infact i found a way to learnwell in the classroom as well as hands on



Might want to work on the spelling and grammar skills a little though.


----------



## chrisf (7 Jul 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> we do not change our methods for individuals.



I know what you mean when you say that (Or at least I assume I know what you mean, in that the system and the standards do not change), but we can't forget, any instructor who's inflexible in their methods is going to be a very poor instructor.... we very well do change our methods for individuals. 

Having taught on about a dozen BMQ courses now, there's always a couple of individuals who I question how they passed the aptitude test... BUT, with a bit of patience, and creative teaching methods, pretty much all of them eventually "get it". Sometimes it's repetition ad nauseum, sometimes it's just approaching it from a different angle with that one student.

The biggest limitation is not the required method but time... you've got to be able to learn "quick", in the time the forces allot. You only have so much time to learn, and the instructor only has so much time to teach you.

Honestly, I can't see any reason why a person with NLD wouldn't be able to pass BMQ, but I could see difficulty in some of the trades courses, and definitely in some of the more advanced courses... at the end of the day, the only ones who can tell you if you can be medically enrolled the medical folks at the recruiting centre.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2011)

They might be able to be enrolled medically, but they have to get by the CFAT before they get to the medical...the youngster above might have to work on some basic schooling to get by it if he reads and writes like he does here.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> we very well do change our methods for individuals.



I have been an instructor as well , i know what you mean. Instructors indeed adjust their techniques in the classroom but CF institutional methodology does not change for each individual student.


----------

